# Interaktive Gewässerkarte Sachsen-Anhalt



## bombe20 (15. April 2018)

Hier hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht und hat eine inoffizielle, interaktive Gewässerkarte für Sachsen-Anhalt in Google Maps erstellt. Stand der Eintragungen 2016. Daher ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und Aktualität.  Ich finde das trotzdem gut. Sachsen hat wohl schon eine offizielle interaktive App für das Telefon. Mal sehen, wie lange Sachsen-Anhalt noch braucht?
Google Maps speichert nach dem Aufrufen des Links die Karte im Menü.

DAV Gewässer Sachsen Anhalt

https://goo.gl/maps/Kf94Qga4WhP2


----------



## AndreasJ (19. April 2018)

*AW: Interaktive Gewässerkarte Sachsen-Anhalt*

gerade gefunden. Super! Danke!


----------

